# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  balkan test e

## fezteh

legit?

----------


## Hitman

Have you tried entering the UPIC number to verify it on there website.

----------


## njs

Had this stuff a few years back didnt feel a thing and it checked out on the website

----------


## bodybuilder

Mixed reviews on this lab, only one way to find out bro.

----------

